# What Caliber Do You Use?



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

For years and years, I've used the measely .223 for all my deer hunting needs. However, just recently, I've decided to move up to a "big boy" gun. In addition to my .223, I now own a 30-30 and a .270. This is the first year I think I'll use one of my big boy guns. I thought it would be cool to see what everyone is using these days...


BTW, I'm not exactly sure who is using what these days, so my poll might be missing a very popular caliber. I'll add it if I see people posting it up often.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Not enough choices.

While I hunted with a .270 for almost 20 years. A couple of years back i opted for a .308 and now can't imagine using anything else.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

Bow really but 7mm if I have to.


----------



## tiedown (Oct 12, 2005)

Depends on what place we are hunting I use a 300 ultra mag, 270, and a 6mm.


----------



## Stretch (May 22, 2004)

First deer rifle was a .270, still using the same gun 35 years later, gun was my uncle so gun could be 45+ years old. Just purchased a .257 Roberts from someone needing money and like it a lot.


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

7 mm or 270 WSM used a 30-30 and 30-06 for years when I was younger and primarily hunted the thicket.


----------



## DEERHUNTER280 (Jul 8, 2006)

.280 rem. 150 grain Nosler Partition


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Depends on my mood - usually .308, sometimes 22-250 and this year I'm going to try a 25WSSM. Looks like you don't think much of any of them since you listed none of them.


----------



## Mr.Warsaw (Jun 12, 2004)

*270*

Use Remmington 270, use 130 grain bullets


----------



## camreal (Feb 20, 2006)

Bought a mod. 70 .270 WSM few months ago to go (super accurate gun) to go along with my 6mm.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

.257 WBY Mag


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

300wsm


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

Viking48 said:


> Depends on my mood - usually .308, sometimes 22-250 and this year I'm going to try a 25WSSM. Looks like you don't think much of any of them since you listed none of them.


LOL! I didn't mean to offend anyone, I'm just not "up to date" on the popular calibers nowadays.

Anyone know how I can add some more options to the poll?


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

*No loger a big boomer fan.*

I used to shoot all the teeth rattlers but I have since taking a liking to 7mm o8 and stick & string.


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

Been using the same gun for the last 34 years. 264 Winchester magnum.


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

.308 in a Ruger M77.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*I edited your poll for you...but*



warcat said:


> LOL! I didn't mean to offend anyone, I'm just not "up to date" on the popular calibers nowadays.
> 
> Anyone know how I can add some more options to the poll?


There were only two more options left so oh well, lol. Maybe start another poll using the calibers that you left off the first one.

As for me, I use a .270 Weatherby Magnum for hunting in some areas a .22-250 for hunting in other areas and always have a S&W .44 Magnum hitched to me for hunting in all areas.

My son uses a .257 WBY Mag for everywhere, and a S&W .44 Magnum as well.

TH


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

I use a combination of guns. I use a 300 Weatherby mag, 257 Weatherby Mag and 7x30 waters Thompson Contender.


----------



## CavassoCruisin (Jun 21, 2006)

*Agreed, not enough options*

But I've killed whitetails with .223, .243, .30-06, .30-30, and .44 Mag in long-guns, .44 Mag in a handgun, and compound bow. All-time fav is .30-06 - always enough cartridge, and in my Sako Hunter, it has always done the job when I've done mine.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

.270 gets the job done just fine!!!!!!!!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Have taken more deer than I would admit to with a Rem 740 in 3006 that my dad traded for in 1962. Retired it several yrs back and shot a 7mm Mag and was NOT impressed with it to say the least. I now shoot a Thompson E in 280Rem and will say if a deer I want is inside of 300yrds his life is in jeopardy. The 280 bullit is the same used in a 7mm Mag with a 3006 type load. WW


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

300 Win Mag. for deer I use 130 Grain Barnes TSX bullets.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*caliber*

I hunt with a .280 most of the time. Handloads with 53 gr IMR4831, 140 gr. Sierra game king bullets. Back up is either 30-06 150 gr handloads, or if in South Texas or Western U.S., a .300 weatherby Mark V, handloads again. I started hunting with a 6mm, and killed many deerwith it, but decided to move up to bigger calibers. My wife hunts with a .270, and has a 7mm-08 as a back up, and .300 win mag for South Texas and Western hunting.
BB


----------



## REDKILR (Apr 30, 2005)

Does a .338 ultra mag count?


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

My father, brother and I share all of our guns. Any one of us can use any of our guns provided someone else isn't currently using it. Between the three of us, we probably have around 9 rifles. 
Choice of calibers for us depends on the situations of the hunt like location, shot distances etc. etc. etc. I hunt mostly in the East Texas pines where my shots are seldom over 100 yards. My choice for this is my 30/30 Winchester Model 94. I have a modest Bushnell 3x9 variable scope on elevated rings which enable me to shoot iron sights if I choose. My brother has a Remington .270 Sendero and a Savage 30.06. My father has a Marlin 30/30, a Browning .308 and others that I can't recall right now. Between the three of us, I would bet that we have just about every kind of situation covered. I also bow hunt, traditional, with a Martin recurve, talk about challenging!


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> My son uses a .257 WBY Mag for everywhere, and a S&W .44 Magnum as well.
> 
> TH


I thought your son had a 25 WSSM?


----------



## X-LAX (Jun 26, 2006)

pure punishment Ouch, I use to think the 7mm stw was bad till I shot 338um



REDKILR said:


> Does a .338 ultra mag count?


----------



## REDKILR (Apr 30, 2005)

Gotta have a muzzle break.Shoots like a .243 now,but very,very loud.


----------



## StevePage (Aug 1, 2006)

6mm Remington BDL with 2X7 Leupold Var-X2. It works great, very accurate and enough wallop to drop em'.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Woodrow...*



Woodrow said:


> I thought your son had a 25 WSSM?


http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=55599&page=1&pp=10&highlight=.257+weatherby

He swapped the .25 Wissum for the Weatherby after doing some head shooting of pigs with my Weatherby.

TH


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Sako .270, 130gr. NPs


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

Right now I shoot a Rugar #1 in 30-338 (thirty mag) and a 300 WSM. I have killed coastal deer, mule deer and elk with the 30-338 but it is a lot of gun for small deer. Over the years, I have killed deer with 250-3000, 22--250, 243, 7mm Mag, 264 Win Mag, 30-06, and 25-06. Of them all, I prefer the 30 cal magnums because of the speed (flat trajectory) and the choice of bullet weights not available with other calibers. Best I have seen so far is 180 grain bullet traveling in excess of 3000fps it seems to work best for me but bullet placement is probably more important than anything else. I have seen deer killed with a carefully placed shot from a 22 long rifle.


----------



## Rine_Everett (Jun 3, 2004)

.223


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

300 Weatherby Mag


----------



## 85LoneStar (Feb 26, 2006)

Can't afford my own gun yet so I use my father-in-law's 35 Remmington.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2006)

Been Shooting My 30-06,but I Think This I'm Going To Breakout My .308...


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Yeah, where is the option for the knife clenched in teeth while jumping from tree onto an unsuspecting prey animal and or my Atlatl? :spineyes:


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

weatherby .270 130 grain does what I need doing


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

During the general season I use a .300wsm or .300 win mag. During the antlerless season I go with my Savage Striker pistol in 7mm-08.

With the .300's, if I shoot an animal @ 300+ yards, I have the down range energy to make the shot count on a _BIG_ whitetail.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

I had been shooting a mauser in 270 for about 10 yrs.. then I went back to my first rifle,
a savage model 99 lever in .243. Its all the gun I need unless I head for the mountains..


----------



## DawgFish (Jun 24, 2004)

*Caliber*

Weatherby Vanguard - 7mm-08. Bought for my kids to use and it seems to be the one I always grab. Very accurate and pleasant to shoot. Otherwise, it's a 30-06.


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

My favorite is the weatherby .270 win however I had to send my bolt back to the factory for a mod. I have a rem 700 adl 30.06,a BAR 30.06 and a weatherby 7mm rem mag. I use 150 grain bullet in all of them.


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

My guns of choice:

300 Win. Mag.
&
264 Mag. Sako


----------



## X-LAX (Jun 26, 2006)

270 still in the lead


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

I voted 30-06 but use a .308 and .270 as well depending on where and how I am hunting.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

*Need vs. Want*

I use my 30.06. First gun, and I bought a standard 'go to gun.' A reliable Savage with a synthetic stock. Over time I've upgraded the scope. All the gun I'll ever need.

:wink: (Wait. Did I really say "all the gun I'll ever need? It may be all the gun I need, but my wants exceeed my needs. I added a Marlin 30.30 to the stable. This fall I plan on adding a 7mm.08 to the collection. And how can I live in Texas without a .270? Then it's time to move up to something exotic ... like a Marlin .444)


----------



## John Mills (Mar 25, 2006)

.270 is my favorite caliber. Great for deer and hog.


----------



## My Time (Feb 17, 2005)

Try the 280 rem.


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

Looks like there's some sort of voter fraud going on. Or maybe someone gathered over a hundred friends to vote for 22-250? Oh well, it was legite for a while....


----------



## parkman14 (Jul 27, 2006)

Mostly a 300 wby. mag., custom built 280 rem., and a bow. starting to hunt with a 460 S&W handgun


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

300 win mag this yr and 7 mm mag


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

As the originator of this thread/ poll, I have been getting some feedback from other hunters. There is some disappointment as to what seems to have happened in the voting numbers.


It seems that within a few hours or so, the total votes for .22-250 went from around 3-5 to over 130. If this is legitimate, that's great, but if not, that's not so good.

Quite a few hunters were using this poll as a reference to see what others are using for hunting whitetails. Would it be possible for a moderator to look at the votes and determine if they are legitimate?


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm not trying to start anything but, (JMO) regardless as to whether it is voter fraud or not, I do not think that the .22 calibers are well suited for whitetetails. 

Outdoor writer by John Wooters once wrote, and I am paraphrasing, but he says that the .22 calibers are acceptable for deer hunting but only in the hands of an "expert shooter.


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

I hunted with a 25-06 for years, and after that was stolen I bought a new .308 that i have used for several years, and last year i hunted a .257 weatherby and i absolutely love the gun.


----------



## roger1shot (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey,
I started hunting with a 270,then started going to Colo.
I then got a 7Mag,for Colo.
Have been hunting with it for 15 yrs,with Nosler 160 gr Parations handloads.
Now plan to kill a deer with my Super Ruger Redhawk 44mag.


----------



## HornSuperFan (May 31, 2005)

This year I'm gonna shoot one with a 223 wssm, handloaded with 62 gr. Barnes TSX bullets.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

I use my 270 most of the time and my 7 mag to make'um back flip. I love'um both--but the 7 the most'est!


----------



## X-LAX (Jun 26, 2006)

Robbie, what about the 7.62x54 rusian? You don't use it on meat?



Swampus said:


> I use my 270 most of the time and my 7 mag to make'um back flip. I love'um both--but the 7 the most'est!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Yes I do! and my 91-30---7.7 japs----Cheap to shoot at .04 a shot and deadly!--plus the sticker at the end for any thang' that may want to jump up at ya in cover! Ha!----How did you know that?


----------



## X-LAX (Jun 26, 2006)

I gave you a green check it out and tell my buddy Keith I said hello.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

El Cazador said:


> I'm not trying to start anything but, (JMO) regardless as to whether it is voter fraud or not, I do not think that the .22 calibers are well suited for whitetetails.
> 
> Outdoor writer by John Wooters once wrote, and I am paraphrasing, but he says that the .22 calibers are acceptable for deer hunting but only in the hands of an "expert shooter.


Thank you...........I agree


----------



## Headshot (Feb 2, 2005)

Right now I am using my Grandfathers old .308 lever action. Great shooting rifle. I was using an old Enfield .303, but it is too dang heavy to lug around. That old .308 is a LOT lighter.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

El Cazador said:


> I'm not trying to start anything but, (JMO) regardless as to whether it is voter fraud or not, I do not think that the .22 calibers are well suited for whitetetails.
> 
> Outdoor writer by John Wooters once wrote, and I am paraphrasing, but he says that the .22 calibers are acceptable for deer hunting but only in the hands of an "expert shooter.


I dunno - I used to agree with that but I used my 22-250 last year and shot 4 deer - every one of them dropped in their tracks. Granted, every one was a neck shot but a buddy of mine used to hunt with one and he claims he never lost one to a shoulder shot- all dropped where he shot them. Main reason I switched was that my 700PSS in .308 was a pain to handle in the stand whereas the 700BDL was easier. This year I'm going to try a 25WSSM in Winchester FWT and see how it does.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

warcat said:


> As the originator of this thread/ poll, I have been getting some feedback from other hunters. There is some disappointment as to what seems to have happened in the voting numbers.
> 
> It seems that within a few hours or so, the total votes for .22-250 went from around 3-5 to over 130. If this is legitimate, that's great, but if not, that's not so good.
> 
> Quite a few hunters were using this poll as a reference to see what others are using for hunting whitetails. Would it be possible for a moderator to look at the votes and determine if they are legitimate?


If they jacked it up they are better than I am. I voted .308 then tried to vote 22-250 since I use both but once I voted, I was locked out and couldn't vote again.


----------



## txhoghtr (Aug 14, 2006)

I use a variety. 243 is my normal gun for short range. I also use a 300 win mag for long range. I have used 308 and 30-06 and was happy with both. My challenge this year is to take one with a 45acp.


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

A .270 has dropped everything I've pointed it at but I feel compelled to use a 300 Win in Mexico this year for some reason.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Not me...*



Redfishr said:


> Thank you...........I agree


I think the .22-250 is a very good whitetail deer cartridge if used within its limits just as any other center fire cartridge.

I've never had a deer run and have never lost one when shooting it with a .22-250.

TH


----------



## Mexico Hunter (May 4, 2005)

300 ULTRRRRRRRRRA MAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG - Got 2 of 'em got to love it!


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

Trouthunter, I'm using your quote, but I don't mean to single you out b/c there are plenty of people that this is directed towards...and I hope I don't come across rudely b/c this is my humble opionion.



Trouthunter said:


> I think the .22-250 is a very good whitetail deer cartridge if used within its limits just as any other center fire cartridge.


The catch in that statement is that the 22-250 is much more limited than the larger calibers. And yes I've killed several deer with a 22-250...even had them drop in their tracks on shoulder shots (and head/neck shots everytime), but I don't plan on ever using it again on deer b/c I don't see any reason to take the chance...I simply can't find a single reason that it is a better choice than my 25-06.

A 243 or 25-06 is much more capable than the 22-250 and neither is tough to shoot (recoil, etc).

Having said that, HornSuperFan is using a very tough bullet out of his 223 WSSM...in my opinion he is much better off than most, but he is the exception to the rule b/c of his ammo selection. And he is still more limited than a 243 or 25-06 with the same bullet choice.

If you (anyone) chooses to use a .22 cal rifle, be very selective in the bullets you use.

IMHO


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

When I used to hunt it, was with a Winchester 30-30 or my dad's 270 ... bought my own 30-06 years later for use in West Texas. Only rifle left now is a Remington pump .243 ... sweet shooter for the shorter distances.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

I've used a 700 BDL in 270 for the last 35 years or so...seems to get the job done.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Any rifle is only as good as its owner. I have witnessed many lost deer on our place to guys shooting guns that would bring a buffalo down. Shot placement and knowledge of gun caliber and trajectory matters much more than 50 or 75 grains of bullet weight. Not to mention nerves for guys subject to shaky hand syndrome... There is no right or wrong caliber to me... just what you know and are comfortable with.


----------



## fisheyesdm (Feb 13, 2005)

Here are my choices in guns, only because I own them:
.250-3000
.243
.30-06
.300 WIN MAG
7mm-08 single shot


----------



## unwound (Jan 10, 2006)

.270 works for me.......but I like 'em all


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

After hunting for over 40 years and shooting deer and hogs with a 222,243,6mm,25-06,30-30 and the last 12 years with my 7mag,I must say,without a doubt my #1 choice is the 7mag.When I first started shooting it,I was not overly impressed with the bullet performance I was getting with 160 grain bullets(too much penetration and not enough shock).I dropped down to 140 and 145 grain bullets and it really made a difference.Still get great penetration and nearly always instant on the spot kills(I must say,I really like that part).It does everything I want it to and I have a real hard time picking anything else up these days.I have no desire to want anything else.I guess it's like a happy marriage!


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

My custom 257 Weatherby Mag. is probably the most lethal and most accurate rifle that I have ever owned or shot. I love the gun and it's my wife's gun. Guess she is out of luck or maybe I will be depending on which of us is hunting. hwell:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Woodrow...*

Your opinion counts as always we just differ in the way we look at the subject.

Where I do most of my deer hunting the .22-250 is all I need and all I want. I shoot it extremely well, have confidence in it and that makes it the better choice for *me*.

TH



Woodrow said:


> Trouthunter, I'm using your quote, but I don't mean to single you out b/c there are plenty of people that this is directed towards...and I hope I don't come across rudely b/c this is my humble opionion.
> 
> The catch in that statement is that the 22-250 is much more limited than the larger calibers. And yes I've killed several deer with a 22-250...even had them drop in their tracks on shoulder shots (and head/neck shots everytime), but I don't plan on ever using it again on deer b/c I don't see any reason to take the chance...I simply can't find a single reason that it is a better choice than my 25-06.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> ... I shoot it extremely well, have confidence in it and that makes it the better choice for *me*.
> 
> TH


When it comes to shooting - confidence and ability make all the diference. Well said TH.


----------



## Trouthunt (Aug 15, 2005)

Hunted all my life with a .270 Last year a moved to a 7mm short action ultamag.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Benzodiazepine and a knife. I fill up the feeder with the sleeping pills, then when they are sleeping I just go over with my tape measure, and and cut the throat of the biggest one. I find this much easier and more effective then getting up at 4 and sitting in the blind waiting for them to come to the feeder. But to answer your question I shot a 243 until I was about 14years old then used a 30-30 and 270. The 243 was plenty.


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

If I'm doe hunting (taking numbers out of the herd) I'll use my 22-250 most of the other time I'll use .257 Rob. or 7X57. I just don't like BIG guns


----------



## deerslayer64d (Aug 20, 2006)

just depends on where im hunten , 7stw,,223.308,,30-40 krag , 257 R


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

*7/08 mm?*

Where is the 7mm/08?Now that its loads are readily availible,that should be in all Texans gun Cabinet.I guess the 3/08 coverd it.


----------



## rem260man (Jan 17, 2005)

260 of course!!!!! or 22-250 or 270 WSM!!!


----------



## scuppersancho (May 25, 2006)

Nobody uses 22LR :tongue:


----------



## WAHOO-YAHOO (Apr 6, 2006)

257 Weatherby Mag actually.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

crowmagnum said:


> Where is the 7mm/08?Now that its loads are readily availible,that should be in all Texans gun Cabinet.I guess the 3/08 coverd it.


Both are underappreciated in my opinion.


----------



## Rip (Sep 16, 2004)

I own a 270, 25-06 and 30-06. My preference is the 270 for whitetail.


----------



## WhiteStar (Aug 4, 2005)

.30-378 Here It sounds Over Kill but any thing out to 400 yrds you can just put the cross hairs on it.And its Dirt Napp Time. It Tends to liquify the area hit on smaller animals (WhiteTail). The Velocity is something else.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

I use a .244, yes a .244. They don't make a 244 shell anymore but it's interchangeable with a 6mm. The rifle is a 1951 Remington .244 slide action. I got it from my Grandfather and it is my favorite deer rifle for medium game.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

a good ole .270 winchester for me she gets the job done!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

300 win mag w 150gr hornady BTSP


----------



## Belt Sanders (Jun 30, 2004)

REDKILR said:


> Does a .338 ultra mag count?


It counts if you want to get meat on both ends.


----------



## Dmax2500 (Sep 4, 2006)

I shoot a .270 probably the BEST caliber for all Texas Game. I just had a .380 barrel put on my old 6mm action though so I may try that out this season. Its only a 20" bbl though  makes a good hog gun.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

Dmax2500 said:


> I just had a .380 barrel put on my old 6mm action though so I may try that out this season. Its only a 20" bbl though  makes a good hog gun.


.380 or .308?


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Killed most of my deer in Texas with the ole 270 up till last year. Used a 300WSM and it was sweet. Not sure which I will use this year, plus I will be doing a lot more pistol hunting.


----------

